# Paph. Seedlings?



## Cklinger (Mar 5, 2019)

I didn't quite know where to post this topic so I just thought I'd post it here. I have been pretty interested in getting Paph. seedlings, however I am not coming across any. Is there anyone on the forum that sells Paph. flasks or know of any vendors that do? I am not ready yet to purchase any because I'm still reading up on flasking, community pots, and etc... I would plan on purchasing a flask maybe around summer or fall after I buy some supplies and continue reading on this subject. 

Any information is greatly appreciated,
Christian


----------



## Tony (Mar 5, 2019)

Orchid Inn has the biggest variety, some more sources are listed here: https://www.slippertalk.com/threads/flask-sources.47141/


----------



## merc (Mar 8, 2019)

i picked up some very healthy large seedlings from svo + orchids by hauserman recently. worth mentioning.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 8, 2019)

Orchid Inn for sure. You might want to consider one of their paph packages. They chose the plants but they will be worth growing out. Then if you do well with them you can consider community pots or flasks. If you ask Sam there is a good chance that he will sell a few community pots. Good way to get your feet wet, without doing a flask from the start.


----------



## Cklinger (Mar 8, 2019)

Thanks for the replies! I'll be checking out the sources, especially Orchid Inn.


----------



## troy (Mar 8, 2019)

Brookside is another good source


----------



## Justin (Mar 10, 2019)

Orchid Inn


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 11, 2019)

This is the season of orchid shows and the last two I was at had many paph seedings for sale. Mike


----------

